# someone 's infatuation with becoming a spy



## sean m (18 May 2010)

Hello,

I know this topic is three years old but I just found out about it recently and have some questions if they do not threaten operations security. There had been articles three years ago regarding the formation of a new HUMINT company, I am interested in becoming and intel operator and specializing in HUMINT. I was wondering about this new unit to analyze how hard it would be to get into. I also am wondering if it would be equivalent to the American's "Intelligence Support Activity" and if this new unit is a special forces unit. I am bringing this up because I believe it is okay since the ISA is a known unit.

Thank you


----------



## MikeL (18 May 2010)

Might want to choose a new avatar.


As far as info on HUMINT, etc once you are in the Military and have DWAN access you can look at the CANFORGENs regarding recruitment, and try out for it.  Also, any trade can go HUMINT except Padre and I think one or two others.

As for a HUMINT company, well if the unit has been formed and active for the last couple years and theres no public source info on it there may be a reason for that...


----------



## PMedMoe (18 May 2010)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Also, any trade can go HUMINT except Padre and I think one or two others.



None of the Medical trades can, either.


----------



## OldSolduer (18 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> None of the Medical trades can, either.



My two cents....I think we don't need to speak of this.


----------



## Infanteer (18 May 2010)

If you're in the military, ask your chain of command about opportunities in HUMINT.  If you are not in the military, ask your recruiter for directions to get to St Jean.


----------



## sean m (21 May 2010)

But I am really interested in going into HUMINT and was wondering if this new special HUMINT was equivalent to the american Intelligence Support Activity, and if someone who actualy has an idea could say so. I just want to know this to get an image of how hard it would be to get in. I am sry everyone and the MODS if this is a serious breach of OPSEC.


----------



## Scott (21 May 2010)

Locked. Before the dogpile begins.

sean m,

If you wish your stay at Army.ca to be a fruitful and informative one then I suggest you learn the following:
1) how to ask a question AND THEN allow people to answer, or not, as they wish 
2) do not post questions repeatedly
3) spelling, grammar, punctuation, not using MSN speak, etc. etc. etc.

Scott
Army.ca Staff


----------



## sean m (21 May 2010)

Hey everyone,

I was wondering what you thought about Canda creating a foreign intelligence service, similar to that as C.I.A and M.i.6. I think it would be could since it would be able to expand our influence in the world, protect and increase or enhance our assests overseas, gather intelligence on risks to our nation. There is of course CSIS, but they are solely involved in Canada, maybe the government should create a foreign division of CSIS. It would also expand the image of Canada around the world hopefully in a positive way. The goal would not be as forceful and macho as the C.I.A, just to help when needed and protect when there is a risk. Even create a special activities division like the C.I.A so as to provide quick and adept intervention force when necessaru. What do you think, is it too much capital for the government?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 May 2010)

Well, at least he used the search function?     Three year necropost though.  I wonder if that approaches a site record? 

Sean you can rest assured that CSIS is rather good at what it does and isn't just navel gazing within the borders of Canada.  

(and whatever did happen to Yard Ape?)


----------



## MarkOttawa (22 May 2010)

From the CSIS website, "Frequently Asked Questions":
http://www.csis-scrs.gc.ca/bts/fq-eng.asp#bm16



> ...
> *Does CSIS operate overseas?*
> 
> There is no restriction in the CSIS Act on where CSIS may collect information on threats to the security of Canada. We may collect information on security threats from anywhere in Canada or abroad...



From an Oct. 2009 speech by CSIS Director Dick Fadden:
http://www.csis-scrs.gc.ca/nwsrm/spchs/spch29102009-eng.asp



> ...
> In this state of constant flux, it is important that we be able to focus on our core mandate to the highest possible degree. It is clear that operating more outside of Canada is a crucial element in tracking and understanding the threats to Canada.
> 
> Terrorists, whatever else they may be, are not couch potatoes. They are part of this great global flux we all live in. Ideas, money, products and people – they all move. CSIS therefore has to be more mobile to defend Canada against threats. That is the simple global reality we face...



From the CBC's Brian Stewart, April 2009:
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2009/04/16/f-vp-stewart.html



> ...CSIS is increasingly operating abroad.
> 
> Its agents have been sent out to track foreign terror cells, search for nuclear and chemical weapons proliferation and follow up on commercial espionage or sabotage threats affecting Canadian interests.
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## sean m (22 May 2010)

Do you think that JTf2 is in Yemen with the Americans. The British and the Saudis seem to be

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/middleeast/yemen/6924502/Detroit-terror-attack-Britain-sends-counter-terrorist-forces-to-Yemen.html

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/may/18/german-hentschel-hostages-yemen


----------



## ballz (22 May 2010)

I'm guessing anybody that has the slightest clue about it is not allowed to share it with anybody, not even on army.ca


----------



## krustyrl (22 May 2010)

...eggzactly.!!


----------



## mariomike (22 May 2010)

"Basement cat says,..."


----------



## Infanteer (22 May 2010)

Sean M,

What your discussing breaches something called OPSEC, Operational Security.  We don't discuss details of deployments.  With certain units, details means anything.

Thus, this topic is locked.


----------



## Loachman (22 May 2010)

I am posting through the lock to point out one additional thing and make a request: You have not yet earned the right to wear the Intelligence Branch cap badge. Please do not use it as an avatar.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (23 May 2010)

A good article in the Canadian Forces Journal by a former colleague on whether or not Canada should have a foreign intelligence service. 

 Has the Time Arrived for a Canadian Foreign Intelligence Service?


----------



## MarkOttawa (23 May 2010)

More on the immediate post-war years (pp. 14-16), by Barry Cooper, published by the Canadian Defence & Foreign Affairs Institute (usual copyright disclaimer) :

CFIS:
A Foreign Intelligence Service for Canada
http://www.cdfai.org/PDF/CFIS.pdf



> ...
> Foulkes’ proposal, in short, was for a balanced but effective agency both to collect foreign
> intelligence and to protect domestic secrets. There was no thought of simply turning into an
> intelligence consumer or a free-rider. This was not simply a matter of self-respect; it reflected a
> ...



As my posts at _Daimnation!_ noted above show
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/2334/post-567372.html#msg567372
I am not in favour of a distinct  foreign intelligence  (HUMINT) agency; rather I think the current situation with CSIS operating abroad as necessary to collect security intelligence (which can take on a quite broad definition indeed)  is the right route for Canada to follow (I had a fair bit of experience with intelligence analysis in the government).

And the CF also seem now to be fair dabs at HUMINT, see this thread,
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/21520/post-110961.html#msg110961

and several others show up if you search for "humint canforgen".

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## sean m (23 May 2010)

Do you know anything about this unit, such as is it difficult to get into?






			
				MarkOttawa said:
			
		

> More on the immediate post-war years (pp. 14-16), by Barry Cooper, published by the Canadian Defence & Foreign Affairs Institute (usual copyright disclaimer) :
> 
> CFIS:
> A Foreign Intelligence Service for Canada
> ...


----------



## sean m (23 May 2010)

Does anyone think that volunteering abroad besides aiding those who are in need, is a good way to increase or a starting point at the Human intelligence trade. Activities such as; interacting with people, organizations involved in things such as human rights, getting to know countries, cultures and customs, developing contacts who know the country and can be helpful assets later on?


----------



## HItorMiss (23 May 2010)

Sean

Give it a rest dude, you are not going to find anyone here willing to talk to about HUMINT. The name is known the rest is not unless you are in the CF and have are trade qualified and can access the DIN to find any information sadly you are out of luck.

No one here is going tell you good things or bad because honestly I am sure they either don't know (most likely) or know and wont share it on an open forum or with a non CF member.


----------



## Occam (23 May 2010)

You seem to be a little obsessed with the term "HUMINT".

I don't know what fantasies you're having about the HUMINT role in intelligence, but you really should cool your jets a bit.  You're not even in the CF yet, and are literally years away from even being considered for training in the HUMINT role.

You're coming off sounding like one of the JTF2ninjasniperwannabes.


----------



## stealthylizard (23 May 2010)

As an NCM, you have to have a minimum of 3 years previous service, or is it 4?  There are waivers dependent on numerous factors that only a recruiting center would reliably be able to tell you.  As an officer, the prerequisites are different, and again, get a hold of a recruiting center.  According to the CF recruiting website, one of your first taskings will be directed towards the humint side.   The easiest way to get an introduction to it, if available in your particular area, is joining the reserves as INT (I am assuming there is still a reserve INT trade from the last I saw them in 1996).


----------



## sean m (23 May 2010)

Thank you 

everyoe for your replies, you have been very kind and relaxed. I have been very annoying about this topic I apologize, it will stop now.

thank you again


----------



## Scott (24 May 2010)

sean m,

This forum is not intended for you to ask whatever question might suit your fancy. You've been advised a few times that performing a search might get you some of the asnwers you so desperately seem to seek without bothering people here by asking questions that have been asked and answered many times before.

This will be your warning on the subject, keep ats it and you'll be introduced to the warning system.

Here: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=csis+recruitment

It really is simple.

Scott
Army.ca Staff


----------



## sean m (24 May 2010)

Sry Scott,

This won't happen again, I apologize for being a nuisance and not following protocol . Thank all of you for your patience, this is the last time bringing it up



			
				Scott said:
			
		

> sean m,
> 
> This forum is not intended for you to ask whatever question might suit your fancy. You've been advised a few times that performing a search might get you some of the asnwers you so desperately seem to seek without bothering people here by asking questions that have been asked and answered many times before.
> 
> ...


----------



## sean m (24 May 2010)

hopefully this question is okay,

if someone has graduated from the school of military intelligence would that give them an advantage for becoming an intelligence officer in CSIS?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 May 2010)

sean m said:
			
		

> Thank you
> 
> everyoe for your replies, you have been very kind and relaxed. *I have been very annoying about this topic I apologize, it will stop now.*thank you again



No, thank you.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Sig_Des (24 May 2010)

sean m said:
			
		

> hopefully this question is okay,
> 
> if someone has graduated from the school of military intelligence would that give them an advantage for becoming an intelligence officer in CSIS?



Once again, you are not original, as a search would have pulled this 6-page thread:

 Intl to CSIS?:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/76886.0.html


----------



## 1feral1 (24 May 2010)

sean m said:
			
		

> hopefully this question is okay,
> 
> if someone has graduated from the school of military intelligence would that give them an advantage for becoming an intelligence officer in CSIS?



Mate, I hve read every single post you've made. You don't/won't/can't listen. I am beginning to think that the words understand or comprehend are in your vocabulary. 

Some helpful advice from an 'ole dog' would be to prehaps keep your fingers off the send button for a while, and TRY or at least to attempt to try to listen to the much and many valued members on this site more.  We'll see where things go from there.

Regards,

OWDU


----------

